# Guitar Pro 6 midi drums into EZdrummer Metal Machine?



## lewis (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi guys

So I have Guitar Pro 6 and I wanted to start making some band demos up. My drummer tabs out all our drums on GP6. Now Ive read of successes with GP5 and EZdrummer exporting the drums as midi (making sure certain drum numbers were right) and loading them up in Ezdrummer but what about GP6? Seeing as how they changed how you notate drums in 6 using staves or whatever instead of numbers.

It will be going into Logic and ezdrummer with metal machine. Anyone know If this works, if so how well etc 

Thanks guys


----------



## bcolville (Mar 28, 2014)

I do the same thing with reaper. It works the same way, just export midi then import in daw.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Mar 28, 2014)

Export as midi and then import into reaper.
Works in pro tools, it should do in reaper

The fact that it is midi has nothing to do with how it is notated differently from 5 to 6. So it should work the same. All runs off the same protocol


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 29, 2014)

It also works fine in Logic. Just export the MIDI and then import into your MIDI track in your DAW (Reaper) and you should be good to go.


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2014)

thanks guys


----------

